# Deep Rattlin' ThinFin



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Has anyone given these new lures from Storm a try?



















Similar size to the Hot N Tot's.. 3/16 or 1/2


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

My dad used to troll the originals in the big lake for spring coho, Dont see why these wouldn't work.


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I looked at some the other day...I think I will pick a couple up for trolling spring browns on Lake Michigan. I like the original thinfins too....Scott


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

They look pretty sweet. Bet the heavier version would work good from the pier
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

These two would be awful intriguing for some spring coho. With the deep lip... anywhere from 15' - 40' behind a board!!

Game On!!

They do look nice!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

diztortion said:


> Has anyone given these new lures from Storm a try?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet they are easier to TUNE than a Hot 'N Tot.
:lol:

Did you buy some Al??


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I haven't had an opportunity to check 'em out yet.

I never have problems with any storm product.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Stor...&Ntt=ThinFin&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

sfw1960 said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Stor...&Ntt=ThinFin&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


geez notice price drop? all i've caught on them are deep weedline bass!..much prefer original rattlin thin fins and at least get a bass close to surface!:evil:.....................walleyes seem to ignore it...pike hit anything..no musky on them yet, nor lakers or browns(having used them where these fish swim).did manage a 5 3/4 inch perch on one(I think the perch thought it was his mother and he was begging to be nursed!)


----------

